# Neue Tastatur aber welche?



## Taroth (13. Dezember 2006)

Hi Leutz von Buffed.de

ich möchte mir ne neue Tastatur zu legen endlich mal ne richtige Gamer Tasta. Ich weis nur noch nicht welche. Entwerder die Tarantula von Razer oder die Exlipse 2 von Saitek. 

Ich habe in der Buffe.de Show gesehen das ihr zum zocken die Saitek benutzt. Meine frage ist nun welche Tasta ist besser? Die Razer oder die Saitek es kann ja sein, dass ihr die Saitek total dumm findet sie nur nehmt weil ihr sie für Werbe zwecke in den Videos zeigen sollt?!

Also wie siehts aus würde mich über nen kleines Statement von einigen euere Mitarbeiter freunen. Vorallem Zam, Marcel, Benni und Björn wie siehts aus welche bevorzugt ihr und warum?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Taroth aka Surodor


----------



## Roran (13. Dezember 2006)

Ich Persönlich nutzte eine ganz normale MF2 Tastatur,
also so eine die es schon zu x386 Zeiten gab.

Weder Programmierbare Extra Tasten oder sonst für nen Müll drauf
denn das frisst nur Speicher und Rechner Leistung,
und macht die Tastaur anfälliger.


----------



## Skoo (14. Dezember 2006)

@Taroth: gugg dir auch mal die Logitech G11/G15, das Revoltec Fightboard oder die Raptor-Gaming K2 an - ebenfalls alles Gamertastaturen.


----------



## Zeno (14. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab die G15 und die ist echt genial und da du WOW spielts hat du auch unterstützung mit dem Display




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taroth (14. Dezember 2006)

Sieht ja ganz nice aus aber ich hatte die G15 schon hier liegen und ich fand sie kacke. Ich danke allen für die Meinungen. Und mich persönlich störts net wenn die tasta nen bissel mehr Leistung in anspruch nimmt. Aber die Saitek hat so weit ich weis keine Programmierbaren Tasten. 

Mich würden trotzdem mal die Meinungen von den Zockern von Buffed.de interessieren. Wie findet ihr die Marcel, Björn, Benni, etc.. halt die ganzen leute ihr zockt ja immer damit was sagt ihr?


MFG Taroth


----------



## Seogoa (19. Dezember 2006)

Ich würde die die Z-Board  Tastatur vorschlagen.

Hier hast du mehrere Keysets die man Ruck Zuck austauschen kann. 
Bei dem Kauf bekommst du zur Tastatur 2 Key sets




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit klick detail bild


Und es gibt auch ein Spezielles WoW Key Set



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit klick detail bild


----------



## Taroth (23. Dezember 2006)

Wollte euch wenigstens ein kleines Feedback geben ahbe mir jetzt schluss endlich die Saitek Eclipse 2 geholt und bin voll ends zu freinde. Sie hat kaum zusatz tasten die den Rechner belasten nur halt laut, leiser, vor, zurück, Play, Stop usw. Aber keine belegbaren Zusatz tasten. Der Tastenanschlag gefält mir gut und die Optik sit einfach nur Klasse. Achja und die Handauflage ist echt nice.


Wenn noch wer fragen zu dem Gerät hat hier posten oder ne pn schreiben

MFG Taroth aka Surodor


----------



## Miniwini (31. Dezember 2006)

Ich würde auch die G15 nehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn dich das display stören sollte gibt es auch noch ne G11  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andreas.P (1. Januar 2007)

Miniwini schrieb:


> Ich würde auch die G15 nehmen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Also ich würde dir das Razer Tarantula Gamerkeyboard empfehlen.
Das ist richtig nice.

Sieht total Edel aus und man kann damit sau gut spielen.

mfg


----------



## Pfotenhauer (2. Januar 2007)

Ich bin auch ein G15-Besitzer und würde dir natürlich zu dieser raten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da man sie auch in anderen Programmen (3D,Fotobear., Musik, Video usw.) benutzen und programmieren kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pagan (11. Januar 2007)

Pfotenhauer schrieb:


> Ich bin auch ein G15-Besitzer und würde dir natürlich zu dieser raten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




*sabber* - haben wollen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für alle, die's auch interessiert, hier ein mehrseitiger ausführlicher Testbericht zur G15:

http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/tests/sonst...ech_g15/s01.php


----------



## Len (11. Januar 2007)

Zeno schrieb:


> Ich hab die G15 und die ist echt genial und da du WOW spielts hat du auch unterstützung mit dem Display
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OT:
Absolut geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wirklich.
Das is ma wieder son Eingabegerät, dass man eigentlich nicht braucht, aber aufgrund der Zusatzfeatures einem zum kaufen zwingt ^^


----------



## Pfotenhauer (11. Januar 2007)

len schrieb:


> OT:
> Absolut geil
> 
> 
> ...



also ich finde das Z-Board noch viel unsinniger hehe . weil damit kann man nur WoW zocken und gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: hier noch ein bild wie das G15 display aussieht mit TS plugin (ist ein bild vom LCD Emulator)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich finde das nur praktisch wenn man kein 2. Monitor hat


----------



## Patricko (13. Januar 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Ich Persönlich nutzte eine ganz normale MF2 Tastatur,
> also so eine die es schon zu x386 Zeiten gab.
> 
> Weder Programmierbare Extra Tasten oder sonst für nen Müll drauf
> ...



Ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Die alten sind die besten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondenkynd (20. Januar 2007)

Seogoa schrieb:


> Ich würde die die Z-Board  Tastatur vorschlagen.
> 
> Hier hast du mehrere Keysets die man Ruck Zuck austauschen kann.
> Bei dem Kauf bekommst du zur Tastatur 2 Key sets
> ...



Das Zboard ist geil hab ich auch und bin total zufrieden damit


----------



## zulsar (25. Januar 2007)

Zeno schrieb:


> Ich hab die G15 und die ist echt genial und da du WOW spielts hat du auch unterstützung mit dem Display
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das ein extra Programm oder sind die Meldungen standard ? Denn bei mir zeigt er nur whisper und die stats an ...


----------



## Pfotenhauer (29. Januar 2007)

zulsar schrieb:


> Ist das ein extra Programm oder sind die Meldungen standard ? Denn bei mir zeigt er nur whisper und die stats an ...



du kannst mit den funktionstasten zum beispiel auf die schlachtfeldanzeige wechseln. Das ist kein extra programm.


----------



## TaZz (29. Januar 2007)

Naja ich benutze immernoch eine relativ funktionsarme Logitech Tastatur. Sie hat zwar wie gesagt nicht viele Extras aber mir kommt es auf den Tastenanschlag an. Der ist schön weich und hört sich irgendwie cool an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pfotenhauer (29. Januar 2007)

.:TaZz:. schrieb:


> Naja ich benutze immernoch eine relativ funktionsarme Logitech Tastatur. Sie hat zwar wie gesagt nicht viele Extras aber mir kommt es auf den Tastenanschlag an. Der ist schön weich und hört sich irgendwie cool an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kann ich nur bestädigen bei der g15. das ganze board fühlt sich sehr gut an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (5. Februar 2007)

Wie schon erwähnt, benutzen wir in der Redaktion das Eclipse II von Saitek und sind sehr zufrieden damit. Privat verwende ich das G15, muss aber gestehen, dass ich bisher keinerlei Makrofunktion etc. benutzt habe, da ich auch so gut klar gekommen bin.

Wenn du also keinen großen Wert auf das Display und die zusätzlichen Makrokeys legst, kann ich dir das Eclipse II wärmstens empfehlen, andernfalls die Logitech G15.


----------



## animonda (6. Februar 2007)

Privat benutze ich eine G15 und finde das Display und die Bedienung des Mediaplayers meiner Wahl auch schön. Makros habe ich mal ausprobiert, bin aber zu der Überzeugung gekommen, dass sie den Aufwand nicht wert sind und arbeite daher ohne sie.

Ich würde sie mir aber nicht wieder kaufen, denn was den Anschlag und das Schreibverhalten angeht bin ich im beruflichen Umfeld erheblich besseres gewohnt. Dort schreibe ich seit Jahren auf Siemens- und IBM-Tastaturen und diese sind wirklich über jeden Zweifel erhaben. 

Auch das dunkle Tasten mit heller Schrift finde ich nicht wirklich prickelnd, sowas hat mich schon an den Tastaturen meiner RS6000 genervt. Heller Tasten mit dunkler Schrift sieht zwar nicht cool aus, ist aber erheblich ergonomischer.


----------

